# Hamble, Southampton @ HAMBLE PRIMARY SCHOOL, HAMBLE, SOUTHA



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at HAMBLE PRIMARY SCHOOL, HAMBLE, SOUTHAMPTON in Hamble, Southampton, Hampshire starting 22/05/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=673

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Jmdarr has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SilverF1 has just added their name to attend this rally. We'll be arriving Friday 22nd May, but will have to leave the following Wednesday.


----------



## f64 (Oct 6, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

f64 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We would love to attend this rally but it is during the time I am working.
Having been here for the New Year, may I encourage anyone with a bike, that there are some really good cycle pathways from the site that are well worth exploring.
Envious!

Alan


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

gnscloz has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All just a reminder we do have our holiday week at Hamble and we could do with a few more of you attending as we do need at least 30 vans so could a few more of you please add yourselves to the rally list .

Rally list which is here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=673

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have just had a phone call from the school to say that we can NOT use the school hall anymore :crying: so its just camping on the field now for this rally.

Hopefully the weather will be kind to us and we maybe able to sort something out to do on the field.

Hope you will all still come, the camping price will be cheaper though

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just realised I hadn't booked, now done so!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I think I've booked but not sure.
Anyway can you confirm me please Jaqui.

Thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Ignore my last just got confirmation email.
Do you think low rally attendance could be due to the convoluted booking system now in place?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Ignore my last just got confirmation email.
> Do you think low rally attendance could be due to the convoluted booking system now in place?


More than possible John :frown2: but then again it could be cause we no longer have the use of the hall now, then on the other hand folks could just be going else where for a change, still never mind we shall all enjoy our week there come what may. Well that's providing we get our van back in time to get there or we might have use a tent!!!

*MORE FOLKS NEEDED PLEASE:kiss:*

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah, more rallies!!

I live just up the road and G
Hamble is a fabulous venue. Loads of pubs for food and booze. Miles and miles of walking. I should know as I got lost walking the dog! :laugh:
Big ( well bloody ginormous cruise ships popping up and down the harbour at err...ERM... Soton as we local yokels call Turktown err Southampton.
Lots to do and the weather is always but always brilliant!!.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry John and Angela will have to pull out going into hospital to be a plaything for the surgeon would rather be at the hamble sorry again 

John and Angela


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear you won't be joining us both hope all goes well we the op and maybe see you later in the year

Jacquie

*MORE FOLKS NEEDED PLEASE*


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any one else coming to Hamble???? if so could you please add yourselves to the rally list a.s.a.p before VS shift the rally section to the new site just in case it all vanishes:surprise::grin2:

Could the unconfirmed please confirm they are attending

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## VS_Admin (Nov 4, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

vs_Admin has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

VS_Admin said:


> vs_Admin has just added their name to attend this rally


Hope you have a good satnav :laugh:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Hope you have a good satnav :laugh:


Very funny Steve  its about time you came to Hamble after all its not as far as Canada:kiss:

Right back on track folks come on lets be having a few more of you joining us for our Whitsun Week at Hamble.

Could all you budding chefs please bring your BBQ's for a Picnic on the Lawn Whit Monday weather permitting that is.

I'm not sure if Pam is running a raffle but just in case she is please bring anything you want rid of i'm sure we can recycle it :grin2: and you never know you might even win it back.:surprise:

Don't forget to bring anything you want to sell for our Motorhome Boot Sale.

The original idea was a Victorian Fancy Dress but as we don't have use of the hall now I think we will for go that, don't all breath a sigh of relief.:grin2:

That's all for now keep looking in in case I think of anything else.

Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I have a satellite dish for sale if anyone wants one, could bring to Hamble if anyone wants it, details here:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/40...-freestanding-satellite-dish.html#post1446378


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just about got the motorhome back in one piece so will be coming to show off my new rear bumper! 
And all my lights are working once again.
Surely nothing else is going to get wrong.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I'm now on me way down south will be staying at Drove Lea camp site in Titchfield http://www.droveleacaravans.co.uk/
if any of you are looking for somewhere to stay before Hamble.

If your not going to make Hamble or your not arriving on Friday AFTER 5.30 AND BEFORE 10PM please let me know 
Mobile Number 0797 026 5683 or 0786 767 8605.

Don't forget your BBQ's in hopes that it don't rain

Look forward to seeing you all soon

Jac & John


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

DABurleigh has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case you were thinking of staying tonight on the Marina car park there is no overnight camping on there now


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Anyone looking for an overnight place for tonight?

A good place is the D-Day museum car park on Southsea (Portsmouth).
Its an official overnight area (Anglaise pour aire) and usually quiet and check out by the local plodd during hours of darkness.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Cruise ship schedule for the weekend here just in case anyone is interested:

*ANTHEM OF THE SEAS*
22-May-15 05:30
22-May-15 18:00
*AZURA*
22-May-15 06:15
22-May-15 16:30
*MEIN SCHIFF 1*
22-May-15 06:15
22-May-15 20:00
*QUEEN VICTORIA*
22-May-15 06:30
22-May-15 17:30
*BRITANNIA*
23-May-15 05:45
23-May-15 18:00
*EXPLORER OF THE SEAS*
23-May-15 06:00
23-May-15 16:30
*CARIBBEAN PRINCESS*
23-May-15 06:30
23-May-15 16:00
*BALMORAL*
24-May-15 06:30
24-May-15 16:30
*VENTURA*
24-May-15 06:45
24-May-15 16:30
*CELEBRITY ECLIPSE*
25-May-15 08:00
25-May-15 16:30
*MSC SPLENDIDA*
25-May-15 08:00
25-May-15 20:00


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi jacqui sent u text not sure if got it but we won't be there till about midday Sunday 
Mark.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

To everyone at Hamble - have a great time!

Andrea Bob & Ellie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A great bank holiday meet. Many thanks to Jac and John for marshaling and Kenny for the entertainment. This was made all the more enjoyable by the tent and gazeebos provided by Pam, Keith and Malc.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and thanks from me too, especially for making my guest most welcome, she really appreciated it! 0


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, a lovely weekend, thanks to all who helped out. Hopefully with tentage to cope with the numbers it will continue.

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to Jacquie and John for organising this rally, KennyJ for the entertainment,Clive for making that possible and all the other rally staff who provided a Picture quiz and Bonus Ball as well as gazebos and Bbqs to also make it all possible on a dry but not particularly warm Bank Holiday weekend.

Looking forward to meeting up with lots of you again at Shabbington Steam Fair Rally at the end of July.

Also Congratulations to Kenny and Rhona on their 50th Wedding Anniversary, Hope you have a great day with your family.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks to everyone who attended Hamble and all that helped out with organising things to do, Pam Keith, Lesley Ray, Sue Alan, Clive, Keith and all the tent erectors.

Especial thanks to Kenny for his usual excellent entertainment and a very Happy 50th Wedding Anniversary to him and Rhona today xxx

We hope to do it all again next year but at the moment I'm not sure if the school will stil be letting the field out will just have to wait and see.

If anyone has any ideas for another location please let me know just in case we can not come to Hamble again

Thanks All

Jac & John


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*hamble*

thanks for a brill weekend and the way you made our anniversary that bit more memorable .
You have been great friends and good fun and a big thanks to all who made the weekend and im sure we will meet again .
lots of love Ken & Rhona


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Many thanks to all for the company, those who organised stuff and Kenny for his entertainment.

We're finally back home.


----------

